# Want best gaming laptop under 40k. confused b/w intel and amd???



## manmeetsinghd188 (Apr 30, 2014)

I am a gaming addict guy.
i want a gaming laptop nothing else with loud sound quality and with dedicated graphics for further long time like it could play games that are released after 4 5 years and with no issues like in dual graphics games run on integrated graphics and not on dedicated graphics...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 30, 2014)

manmeetsinghd188 said:


> I am a gaming addict guy.
> i want a gaming laptop nothing else with loud sound quality and with dedicated graphics for further long time like *it could play games that are released after 4 5 years* and with no issues like in dual graphics games run on integrated graphics and not on dedicated graphics...


Your budget won't allow this , it won't even allow you to play current games (like crysis 3, bf4, etc) in medium-settings at 1336*768 resolution


----------



## seamon (Apr 30, 2014)

Get a desktop.


----------



## manmeetsinghd188 (Apr 30, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Your budget won't allow this , it won't even allow you to play current games (like crysis 3, bf4, etc) in medium-settings at 1336*768 resolution


i wont require windows, DOS will work for me...
and i can extend my budget to 50k...

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Your budget won't allow this , it won't even allow you to play current games (like crysis 3, bf4, etc) in medium-settings at 1336*768 resolution


And won't a 2 GB dedicated graphic card do this work????
:/


----------



## seamon (Apr 30, 2014)

manmeetsinghd188 said:


> i wont require windows, DOS will work for me...
> and i can extend my budget to 50k...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Performance of a graphic card depends on no. Of shaders and freq. and not on amount of memory it has.


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Apr 30, 2014)

www.flipkart.com/dell-inspiron-15-l...id=COMDPZNHZGFEXXXE&otracker=browse&pageNum=1

Appears to suit your need tge best


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 30, 2014)

I sound want to sound like a dick here but I still recommend you to google and research on gaming components and how they work just so that you avoid sounding dumb and understand what people in tech forums suggest you with.


----------



## sama (Apr 30, 2014)

manmeetsinghd188 said:


> I am a gaming addict guy.
> i want a gaming laptop nothing else with loud sound quality and with dedicated graphics for further long time like it could play games that are released after 4 5 years and with no issues like in dual graphics games run on integrated graphics and not on dedicated graphics...



I was looking for a same deal, but after extensive research  i discovered you have to spend at least 60-65k to be able to play all the games on a laptop...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 1, 2014)

manmeetsinghd188 said:


> i wont require windows, DOS will work for me...
> and i can extend my budget to 50k...



so, you're planning to play AAA games on DOS? 


manmeetsinghd188 said:


> And won't a 2 GB dedicated graphic card do this work????
> :/


what   [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] said.

- - - Updated - - -

fill this up:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html


----------



## manmeetsinghd188 (May 1, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> I sound want to sound like a dick here but I still recommend you to google and research on gaming components and how they work just so that you avoid sounding dumb and understand what people in tech forums suggest you with.


Dude m new to all dis.
so please tell me about gaming components u r talking about???

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> so, you're planning to play AAA games on DOS?
> 
> what   [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] said.
> 
> ...



dude a person could have his own windows dvd...


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 1, 2014)

manmeetsinghd188 said:


> Dude m new to all dis.
> so please tell me about gaming components u r talking about???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Google is your friend. Just search it there you will know what gaming components are.


----------



## Korrupt (May 1, 2014)

Check out the Lenovo Z510. You said you can extend it up to 50k, so you should be able to get that if you negotiate


----------



## ravi847 (May 2, 2014)

Check out hp n204tx


----------



## Nemesis99 (May 9, 2014)

in this range better go with PC. Laptops in this range will never give you any good gaming experiance.

- - - Updated - - -



ravi847 said:


> Check out hp n204tx


Forget about even mediocre gaming with ULV processor


----------



## ravi847 (May 10, 2014)

But for its price n204tx is very capable


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2014)

manmeetsinghd188 said:


> I am a gaming addict guy.
> i want a gaming laptop nothing else with loud sound quality and with dedicated graphics for further long time like it could play games that are released after 4 5 years and with no issues like in dual graphics games run on integrated graphics and not on dedicated graphics...



Search for Lenovo Z500 locally, that GT740M should be sufficient for your needs but wont last 4-5 years definitely..
You can get it for ~Rs 45k-50k


----------



## kkn13 (May 10, 2014)

sama said:


> I was looking for a same deal, but after extensive research  i discovered you have to spend at least 60-65k to be able to play all the games on a laptop...



thats a fad, my other laptop- an hp g6 can play games at decent frame rates
my main ones a inspiron turbo
u dont need to spend alot to get a decent laptop for gaming

- - - Updated - - -



Nemesis99 said:


> in this range better go with PC. Laptops in this range will never give you any good gaming experiance.



the z510 can play games properly


----------



## seamon (May 10, 2014)

You can play all games in a laptop in low-med settings but V.High-Ultra settings will require a budget of 1 lakh+.
Also wait for Witcher 3. This game will do major "Kirtan" to laptops.


----------

